# Norway Gov't Considering How to Respond to Booming Electric Car Sales



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Duh. Take away the incentives. No more problems.


----------



## eSaab (Jan 28, 2014)

PhantomPholly said:


> Duh. Take away the incentives. No more problems.


Is This is a paid schill...?


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

eSaab said:


> Is This is a paid schill...?


Sure sounds like one....


----------

